# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Sistema 800L (Um sonho)

## Vasco Santos

Boas a todos!!
Finalmente vou poder realizar o meu sonho, isto é, a montagem do meu Aquario na minha casa nova.  :SbOk:  

Aqui vai o setup:

*Aquario* 140x70x50
*Sump*    100x30x40
*Refugio*  50x70x35

*Circulação:* 2x Sicce 4000 L/h em close loop com duas Scwd's 2x MaxiJet´s 1000L/h e 700L/h, para trocar por duas Stream 6100 mais controlador

*Retorno:* Sicce 4000 com 2xDispersores

 Calha *DIY* 6xt5 54w + 2x150 hqi 10.000k = 624w

*Escumador:* ATI BubbleMaster  250 para aquarios até 3000L

*Reactor de kalk:* DIY

[B]Reactor de Calcio[B] DIY ainda falta montar

*Rocha viva:*- RM - 40kg + RV - 40kg

*DSB:* só no refugio 15cm com muita chaetomorpha e Caulerpa

*SB:* no aquario 3cm

Peixes:
2 --- > Amphiprion ocellaris
2 --- > Nemateleotris magnifica
1 --- > Pseudocheilinus hexataenia "Sixline"
1 --- > Ecsenius bicolor
1 --- > Paracanthurus hepatus
1 --- > Acanthurus Leucosternon
1 --- > Gobiodon atrangulatus
1 --- > Gramma loretto

Invertebrados:
4 --- > Lysmata Seticaudata
2 --- > Lysmata Amboinensis
1 --- > Stenopus Hispidus
1 --- > Fromia sp.
          Ermitas (Calcinus sp. , Clibanarius sp.  e Pagurites sp.)
          Nassarius sp.
          Cerithium sp.
          Tridacna derasa
Prentendo adquirir um ou dois ofirius

Corais:
*Sps*
Seriatopora Hystrix
Seriatopora Caliendrum verde Fluo.
Seriatopora Caliendrum Amarela
Stillopora Rosa
Stillopora Verde
Montipora Aquituberculata 
Montipora Confusa
Montipora digitata
Montipora capricornis
Hydnopora verde fluo.
Acropora stagorn azul
Acropora stagorn verde
Acropora tricolor verde,azul e roxa
ainda tenho mais mas não trouxe do aqua. de propagação do meu irmão.

*LPS*
2x Caulastreas curvata fluo.
Caulastrea furcata
Blastomusa
Favites vermelha e verde Fluo.
Echinopora verde e roxa
Euphylia paradivisa verde

*Moles*
Pachiclavularia violacia verde Fluo.
Zoanthus varios (roxos, verdes, laranjas, vermelhos)
Parazoanthus
Anthelia
Sarcophyton
Ricordea yuma verde Fluo.
Ricordea yuma Laranja Fluo.
alguns destes moles deverão sair para um aquario só para moles.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

OLA Vasco
So uam questao, pelo que percebo o aquario vai ser feito por medida, sendo assim se vires as lampedas de 54w t5 teem 114 de comprimento sugeria que ou fazias um aqua de 130 ou 1 aqua de 150 e ai ja tens lapedas de 80 w que teem 144 cm. abraços

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Vasco,

essa iluminação não será insuficiente? Desses 432W algumas vão ser actinicas o que te vai roubar alguma intensidade, é que nem 1W vais ter por Litro.

1abraço

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas mais uma vez!

A minha duvida recai mais uma vez para a quantidade de RV+RM que deva intruduzir no aquario, estava a pensar fazer varias ilhas de rocha porque o aquario só tem 50 de altura e 70 de fundo.
 :Admirado:  

Caso haja alguem da zona de Lisboa e arredores interessado em comprar rocha viva cmg melhor para ter bons preços! digam qualquer coisa!
 :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Vasco
Tudo depende como tas pensar em fazer desposiçao de rocha e a altura que vais meter, mas num aqua desse tamanho penso que 30 kg de rocha morta mais 30 kg de rocha viva a coisa nao deve dicar ma.
abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Vasco,




> A minha duvida recai mais uma vez para a quantidade de RV+RM que deva intruduzir no aquario, estava a pensar fazer varias ilhas de rocha porque o aquario só tem 50 de altura e 70 de fundo.


Para teres uma ideia e como conheces o meu aqua - eu tenho 160 kg de RV.
Sabes o que penso sobre a circulação de água e por isso acho que o estás a projactar é muito pouco e terás fluxos constantes. 

Ainda não nos falaste do retorno e como pretendes fazer a entrada de água - uma boa solução aqui será teres uma boa circulação e ligares a uns SCWD´s que te permitirão teres correntes alternadas, sem recorreres a wave makers e multicontroladores.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Olá Vasco,
> 
> 
> 
> Para teres uma ideia e como conheces o meu aqua - eu tenho 160 kg de RV.
> Sabes o que penso sobre a circulação de água e por isso acho que o estás a projactar é muito pouco e terás fluxos constantes. 
> 
> Ainda não nos falaste do retorno e como pretendes fazer a entrada de água - uma boa solução aqui será teres uma boa circulação e ligares a uns SCWD´s que te permitirão teres correntes alternadas, sem recorreres a wave makers e multicontroladores.
> 
> ...



Boas Diogo!

pois é diogo mas essa quantidade de rocha é muita fruta para o meu bolso, quanto ao retorno vai ser essa a solução com 2 SCWD's e varios dispersores

 :SbOk:  

Cumps

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a todos! 

Finalmente este mês de Junho vou começar a montar o meu sistema!

Vou tentar colocar fotos da montagem do mesmo!

Só pude iniciar a montagem agora por motivos financeiros e por ter andado/ando a ajudar o meu irmão Ricardo Santos no sistema dele!
Mas agora é de vez.

Cumps 
Vasco Santos

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas a todos!

Venho por aqui umas fotos da estrutura que vai segurar todo o meu projecto de 800Lts.











Nada de gozar com a minha barriga.  :yb668:  



Depois de pintado



Preso a parede





Espero que gostem. 

Cumps 
Vasco Santos

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas!

Neste preciso momento tou a colar os vidro do meu refugio novo 50x70x35 120Lts, dps já coloco novas fotos da montagem, quanto a minha Sump já tá feita só falta colocar as divisões mas para isso vou ter que adquirir o BubbleMaster primeiro para ter a dimensão ideal!

Cumps
Vasco Santos

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Vasco o teu projecto promete :SbBravo:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bom!!!

Tenta não fechar completamente o armário na parte superior (junto da linha de água) e no topo (deixar algum espaço até ao tecto). Dessa forma o ar circula impedindo o sobreaquecimento da água devido à iluminação. Também permite a colocação de ventoinhas que por arrefecimento evaporativo vão varrer o ar na horizontal para o exterior.

Se for possível vai colocando fotos para vermos os progressos.

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Tenta não fechar completamente o armário na parte superior (junto da linha de água)....


Olá Ricardo

Eu já tenho as portas todas prontas e neste momento está igual ao do Diogo Lopes, tenho o tal espaço aberto em cima, mas na tenho aberto junto da linha de agua.

A minha ideia era por bastantes ventoinhas a puxar o ar para cima fazendo-o sair pela abertura superior junto ao tecto ( +/- um palmo de altura) penso que sera o suficiente, visto que as hqi's são apenas de 150W. 

Cumps
Vasco Santos

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a todos! 

As obras do movel estão quase prontas, aqui fica o projecto inicial em desenho e dps eu coloco a foto do real.

3D



Isto foi feito no Google SketchUp --> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....oogle+SketchUp

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Vasco
Os meus parabens pelo teu progecto,esta com muito bom andamento assim como muito bem progectado,gostei de ver essa montagem,foi muito bem estudada,agora falta só limar as arestas,vai pondo fotos

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Boas Vasco
> Os meus parabens pelo teu progecto,esta com muito bom andamento assim como muito bem progectado,gostei de ver essa montagem,foi muito bem estudada,agora falta só limar as arestas,vai pondo fotos


Ola Paulo, aqui ficam umas fotos, neste momento já tá todo pintado externamente mas ainda não tirei fotos a ver se amanha tiro.







Praticamente está pronto agora a seguir é a fase do equipamento, tou a apontar arrancar com o ciclo em janeiro, Ano novo Aqua novo!!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Vasco,
Gostei muito :Pracima:  ,agora espero que coloques equipamento á altura desse projecto. :SbOk3:  
Resta é saber se não vais ter que pagar direitos de autor ao Diogo Lopes. :yb624:   :yb624:  
Brevemente vou combinar com o teu irmão uma visita ao sistema dele e póde ser que dê pra tanbem ir ver essa montagem de perto,já que tanbem estou a começar um,sempre se trocam umas ideias. :SbSourire2:  
Força nisso. :Pracima:  
grande abraço Vasco.

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Boas Vasco,
> Gostei muito ,agora espero que coloques equipamento á altura desse projecto. 
> Resta é saber se não vais ter que pagar direitos de autor ao Diogo Lopes.  
> Brevemente vou combinar com o teu irmão uma visita ao sistema dele e póde ser que dê pra tanbem ir ver essa montagem de perto,já que tanbem estou a começar um,sempre se trocam umas ideias. 
> Força nisso. 
> grande abraço Vasco.


Olá Luis

Quando visitares o sistema do meu irmão podes claro vir ver este tb, visto que o predio é ao lado!  :SbSourire2:  , mas olha que o do meu irmão anda em obras até dezembro.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá Luis
> 
> Quando visitares o sistema do meu irmão podes claro vir ver este tb, visto que o predio é ao lado!  , mas olha que o do meu irmão anda em obras até dezembro.


Melhor ainda,sempre posso tirar umas ideias ou dár-lhe alguma ajuda se ele precisar. :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Vasco,

Parabéns! Está com muito bom aspecto. :SbOk:  

Apenas uma questão - consigo reparar que tens espaço entre as portas que como sabes irá deixar passar muita luz. Como pensas colmatar essa questão?

E um reparo - penso que deverias ter colocado a porta do refúgio seguindo a linha das outras e do aqua. Esteticamente ficaria mais elegante, do que como tens, com uma porta muito alta e descentrada das que ficam ao lado. 



Já conheces bem o meu sistema, mas penso que a foto ilustra bem o que disse acima.




> Resta é saber se não vais ter que pagar direitos de autor ao Diogo Lopes.


Os direitos foram cedidos!!! Até houve uma visita do Mestre de Obras!!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Os direitos foram cedidos!!! Até houve uma visita do Mestre de Obras!!!   
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá!

Pois foi, o meu pai foi lá tirar medidas e tudo!  :yb624:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Ora boas a todos e boa passagem de ano!

Pois é, está a chegar a hora de encher o dito cujo, mas precisava de uma mãozinha se fosse possivel, é que 800 litros ainda é puxado, já tenho tudo para começar a ciclar, só falta a agua para comprar a RV.

Aqui fica a minha prenda de Natal :Xmassmile:  



Tou desejoso de encher o aquario  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Vasco,vejo que isso está a avançar. :SbOk3:  
E quanto á iluminação,já tens alguma ideia definida?? :EEK!:  
Quanto a dár uma ajuda,só se fôr mesmo no carregar com alguns bidons,já que o meu carro não tem mala pra grandes cargas,mas quando chegar a altura diz qq coisa. :Pracima:  


PS-A honestidade obriga-me a dizer que tudo isto é tudo por interesse,uma vez que lá pra Março tanbem vou precisar de ajuda pra acartar 600lt de agua. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Aqui fica a minha prenda de Natal


Béla prenda,sim senhor. :SbSourire2:   :Pracima:  
Já agora a minha foi esta:


Nada mau tanbem e o  :SbRiche:  ,não foi nada mau.
Tenho que perguntar ao teu irmão se acha que foi boa compra. :SbSourire2:  
Um grande 2007 ai para a familia Santos. :Xmascheers:   :SbBiere5:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Tenho que perguntar ao teu irmão se acha que foi boa compra. 
> Um grande 2007 ai para a familia Santos.


Olá amigo Luis  :Olá:  

Bom quanto á auto-prenda....também quero! :Icon Cry:   :SbSourire:  

Um Ano muito bom para ti também e para a tua familia!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá!!

Aqui ficam umas fotos do andamento das coisas, já enchi os 500L do display só falta a sump e o refugio.

Vou arrancar com o ciclo já enquanto acabo o movel (promenores) 

Ainda está muito turvo.







Está-se a compor, assim já posso comprar a RV.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Que material usas-te para as portas? :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Que material usas-te para as portas?


Olá Hugo  :Olá:  

Foi Mdf normal!

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Ricardo,

Então e fotos do escumador novo em funcionamento???

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> Então e fotos do escumador novo em funcionamento???
> 
> Abraço





> ...já enchi os 500L do display só falta a sump e o refugio.


Olá Ricardo  :Olá:  

O meu irmão ainda não encheu a sump, mas no domingo já o vai fazer.
Por acaso estou curioso por o ver a trabalhar...e sentir o cheiro da porcaria, a ver se "até dá gosto" ou não.  :yb624:  
O meu irmão diz que não consegue estar ao pé de mim quando lavo o meu...a ver vamos como se vai safar.  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Ó Ricardo e o teu irmão já montou a iluminação definitiva ou ainda ai está o candeeiro de secretaria?? :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Tal como o Ricardo Rodrigues estou bastante curioso com o funcionamento desse escumador. 

Que bombas são essas que se vêem nesta foto?



Abraço,

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Que bombas são essas que se vêem nesta foto?



Boas Ricardo Pinto, estas bombas são as que substituiram a da eheim 1262  que era de 3400 l/h e estas novas são 2x2500 L/h com turbinas iguais a da eheim 1262, penso que a do Ricardo Rodrigues são iguais, acho que foram feitas pela eheim de proposito para o BubbleMaster 250...  :SbOk:  

Boas Luis , quanto á calha vai ser 2x spot's de Hqi's 150w  10.000k + 4x54w T5 2x10.000k-2xactinicas tudo Ati, ainda não montei, só no fim do ciclo  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

As bombas não são da Eheim Vasco, julgo serem de origem italiana (Sicce???). Infelizmente os tipos da ATI não conseguiram acertar agulhas com a bomba da Eheim (1260), havia um problema qualquer com a turbina e o ruído. Duas vantagem aparentes destas bombas são o seu baixo consumo e serem extremamente silenciosas, aliás toda a construção do escumador é nesse sentido. A única coisa menos positiva é que o escumador vem sem manual de instruções, inclusivé desconheço a potência das próprias bombas. Qualquer dúvida que um utilizador tenha tem de ser esclarecida por mail com a marca. De resto o funcionamento e o próprio desenho da câmara de reacção é muito semelhante ao de um Bubble King.

----------


## BrunoFerreira

Boa tarde,

Ontem foram dados mais uns retoques no conjunto do Vasco. Foi uma grande noitada a desenhar o layout do aquario e a corrigir uma fugazita numa bomba eheheheh. Quanto ha bubblemaster ja se encontra a funcionar. 

Ps: Luis Carrilho o candeiro de secretária continua lá e deu bastante jeito pra ver através da agua turva qd começámos a desenhar o layout.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Ontem foram dados mais uns retoques no conjunto do Vasco. Foi uma grande noitada a desenhar o layout do aquario e a corrigir uma fugazita numa bomba eheheheh. Quanto ha bubblemaster ja se encontra a funcionar. 
> 
> Ps: Luis Carrilho o candeiro de secretária continua lá e deu bastante jeito pra ver através da agua turva qd começámos a desenhar o layout.


Bem,então quer dizer que já lhe começaram a pôr rocha,hummm tenho que ver isso de perto. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Bem,então quer dizer que já lhe começaram a pôr rocha,hummm tenho que ver isso de perto.


Yap, já lá está todinha...sábado vês isto.  :SbSourire:  

Ontem foi até praticamente ás 5h a montar uma das bombas de circulação e a fazer o layout, mas só agora é que eu e o meu irmão o acabamos.

Fotos are coming... :yb665:

----------


## Vasco Santos

> ...Fotos are coming...


Ora Boas 

Cá vêm as ditas cujas!  :Coradoeolhos:  

Impressionante a espuma deste escumador, parece cerveja



Lama com fartura  :Palmas:  








Geral do meio da sala



Assim nas fotos não se tem noção da profundidade dos 70cm mas digo-vos que é brutal, por ex: a ilha da esquerda tem um palmo livre para traz e outro para a frente, espaço não falta... :SbSourire24:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> As bombas não são da Eheim Vasco, julgo serem de origem italiana (Sicce???). Infelizmente os tipos da ATI não conseguiram acertar agulhas com a bomba da Eheim (1260), havia um problema qualquer com a turbina e o ruído. Duas vantagem aparentes destas bombas são o seu baixo consumo e serem extremamente silenciosas...


Olá Ricardo,

Agora a passear na página da ATI, tropecei no Bubble Master 250 (o teu e do meu irmão)...e diz na primeira linha das características do escumador:




> Using modified EHEIM / ATI-pumps, it is possible to achieve the exceptional air intake of 2000l/h.


http://www.atiaquaristik.com/index.php?id=92,0,0,1,0,0

----------


## Micael Alves

boas pessoal :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:  
o layout está um espetaclo parabens......
só por curiosidade qual o diametro desse escumador?? parece inormeeeeee
poderias dizer (se foi apenas uma questão de gosto ou não) teres construido a estrutura em madeira em vez do  metal?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

GOSTEI...os manos Santos voltaram a fazer das suas.
O layout ficou mesmo muito bom,gostei especialmente dos espaços horinzontais da RV,têm ai muita base pra corais,alem disso a aposta nos 70cm de largura foi exelente :SbOk3:  
No Sabado conto ver isso ao vivo. :SbSourire:

----------


## Ingo Barao

realmente muito bonito
nao concegues subir um pouco as saidas de agua com as pontas laranja?
talvez seja do angulo da foto mas parece que ficaram muito a vista :yb665:  
eu sei que e um reparo fraquinho, mas e nas pequenas coisinas que temos de melhorar :yb665:  

quando postar fotos do meu vais ter muito por onde pegar  :yb624:   :SbSourire:  

de resto, o movel ficou fantastico tal como  resto do pack

parabens :SbBravo:   :Palmas:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a todos, finalmente acabou o ciclo e começei por desmontar o mini-reef da minha namorada e trazer tudo para a sua nova casa!

Duas gerais:





Lateral... 70cm de fundo é outra coisa... :Olá:  



Lado esquerdo:



Lado direito:


Nota esta duas bombas na imagem vão ser substituidas por uma tunze 6100 e vai ser escondida por traz das rochas... :Admirado:  

Os antigos habitantes do mini-reef... 



















...e por fim uma foto do meu refugio...  :Coradoeolhos:  



Espero que gostem... :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Está 5 estrelas!!! Esses 70cm de largura é que me fazem roer de inveja... e também esse A. leucosternum, dou-te o mesmo conselho que o Marco me deu, que é dar muita alga Nori, não conheço cirurgiões tão grandes e tão gordos como os dele! Estás a planear direccionar o aquário para algum tipo de coral específico?

Faltaram fotos da sump!

Boa sorte

----------


## João Castelo

vasco,

A distribuição da rv está muito bonita.A rv também é muito bonita. 

Não tenho dúvidas que com a entrada dos corais e a propria maturação vai ficar um lindo aquario.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Marco Madeira

Layout muito bom Vasco!! Parabens, o conjunto ficou muito bonito...
Nori, Wakame, Kelp, Spirulina... dá bastante...  :SbOk:  .

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Vasco,
Já vi que isso está a avaçar no bom caminho e vejo que foste sensivel ás criticas da circulação interna. :SbOk3:  
Força nisso,se precisares de alguma coisa apita. :Cool:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá e obrigado a todos!!




> .. e também esse A. leucosternum, dou-te o mesmo conselho que o Marco me deu, que é dar muita alga Nori, não conheço cirurgiões tão grandes e tão gordos como os dele! Estás a planear direccionar o aquário para algum tipo de coral específico?
> 
> Faltaram fotos da sump!


Olá Ricardo ele tem sempre Nori numa mola e come dois pedaços de 4cmx4cm por dia, tá gordo e vem sempre comer a mão, a ver vamos, este peixe foi a prenda de anos que dei á minha cara metade o ano passado.

O objectivo é ser de 80% sps e 20% lps e moles (Ricordeas e zoo's)

Sump: é simples  :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Damião

um projecto fabuloso :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
parabens

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Vasco 

O teu aquário está no bom caminho e com um layout espectacular.
Boa sorte.

João Alves

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas a todos e obrigado pelas palavras!!!  :Pracima:  

Venho colocar a minha lista actual de peixes:

2 --- > _Amphiprion ocellaris_
2 --- > _Nemateleotris magnifica_
1 --- > _Pseudocheilinus hexataenia_ "Sixline"
1 --- > _Ecsenius bicolor_
1 --- > Paracanthurus hepatus
1 --- > _Acanthurus Leucosternon_
1 --- > _Gobiodon atrangulatus_
1 --- > _Gramma loretto_

Para fechar o aquario falta ainda 5 Anthias e 1 Centropyg.

A ver se coloco umas fotos do aquario amanha...  :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> A ver se coloco umas fotos do aquario amanha...


Pois... já fazem falta!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Ó xôr Vasco,então que é feito dessas fotos?? :yb665:  
Vá lá a despachar que o pessoal está curioso. :SbRequin2:  
Querem ver que vou ter que ir á Charneca de propósito pra ver isso!?... :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Pois, o "amanhã" já lá vai...

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Pois, o "amanhã" já lá vai...


Pois vai Ricardo, mas o tempo é escasso, e como falta dar uns retoques no sistema, tou a fazer um reactor de calcio e de kalk igual ao do meu irmão a ver se tenho crescimentos dos corais e mair estabilidade, nem sequer o fotoperiodo está no maximo pois as HQI's ainda só tenho 1hora por dia e tou a espera de colocar mais areia no refugio... para alem disso tou á espera de uma Cannon 400d  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  

Ficam 3 fotos:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Vasco,
Realmente ainda está um pouco despido,mas parece ter tudo bom aspecto e folgo em ver que a peixerada continua toda vivinha. :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Tenho a certeza que a seu tempo se tornará um aqua espetacular. :SbOk3:  


PS-O que se vê lá atrás são ovos de cerites??

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Estou com o Luis, isso está com bom aspecto! Agora só falta mesmo é encheres isso de corais. Vais optar por um aquário misto ou um paraíso de SPS's?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Vasco,

Muito bom o layout e a disposição da rocha está mesmo a pedir uns SPS´s!!! Tens aí espaço (muito espaço) para fazer um ainda "maior" aquário!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Boas Vasco,
> Realmente ainda está um pouco despido,mas parece ter tudo bom aspecto e folgo em ver que a peixerada continua toda vivinha.  
> Tenho a certeza que a seu tempo se tornará um aqua espetacular. 
> 
> 
> PS-O que se vê lá atrás são ovos de cerites??


Olá Luis, sim são posturas de cerites, tenho aos montes  :SbSourire2:  




> Vais optar por um aquário misto ou um paraíso de SPS's?


Olá Ricardo, o planeado para o meu aquario era que do meio para cima é para levar SP's e o restantante LP's, Zoo's e Ricordeas em baixo!!!

----------


## Vasco Santos

Tristemente venho actualizar a minha lista de peixes  :yb620:  , sinceramente tou a ficar desiludido com o aquario...

----------


## Vasco Santos

Já me passou a desilusão  :Coradoeolhos:  !!

Boas a todos

Depois de perder o meu Borboleta resolvi pôr mãos a obra e fazer umas quantas alterações, trocar o meu Reactor de Kalk por um com maior capacidade igual ao do meu irmão, estou também a acabar de construir um reactor de calcio de camara dupla, adicionar mais 30kg de areia para completar a DSB do refugio, construir um reactor Anti-fosfatos e colocar uma Stream 6000 com controlador, mas por agora vou deixar aqui umas fotos acabadas de tirar:

























Espero que gostem......  :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Mais três que faltavam....







Espero que gostem......  :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

Se gosto????? :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

 :tutasla:  bom projecto

Mas vai evoluir e muito, espero ver relatado mensalmente com fotos esse aqua.

Parabens

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Vasco,
Bem,até que enfim umas fotozitas...está com bom aspecto,é verdade que ainda está um pouco despido,mas tens que ter paciencia pq rechear um aqua dessas dimensões leva o seu tempo,em contra-partida tens ai muito espaço pra poderes jogar com a optimização da colocação dos corais. :SbSourire:  

Um abraço especial para ti e para o teu irmão. :SbOk3:  

PS-É impressão minha ou esse Leucosternon não está na melhor das formas? :yb665:  ...Se fôr o caso atenção pq póde ser sinal de estar alguma errada,o estado de saude desses peixes costuma ser um autentico barómetro das condições fisico/quimicas/biologicas do aqua.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: ,



> Boas Vasco,
> Bem,até que enfim umas fotozitas...está com bom aspecto,é verdade que ainda está um pouco despido,mas tens que ter paciencia pq rechear um aqua dessas dimensões leva o seu tempo,em contra-partida tens ai muito espaço pra poderes jogar com a optimização da colocação dos corais.


A maioria, ou talvez metade, dos corais do meu irmão ainda estão nos meus aquários, pois tiveram que sair do dele em certa altura, devido a ser uma montagem muito recente. Ele ficou lá só com os moles e LPS, e agora tem estado a repôr com calma, visto o aquário estar a dar mostras de estabilização!




> PS-É impressão minha ou esse Leucosternon não está na melhor das formas? ...Se fôr o caso atenção pq póde ser sinal de estar alguma errada,o estado de saude desses peixes costuma ser um autentico barómetro das condições fisico/quimicas/biologicas do aqua.


Este peixe é mesmo maluco! Come que se farta, sempre, nunca alguma vez esteve em "regime de dieta".
Ele foi comprado como prenda para a minha "cunhada" ainda ela tinha o nano montado em casa. Apareceu o cryptocarium como é normal e só começou a desaparecer já o nano tinha sido transferido para este aquário.
Agora recentemente com a introdução do _Paracanthurus hepatus_ voltou, e ficaram os dois. Entretanto o hepatus já lhe passou e o leucosternon já está bastante melhor!
Mas o peixe é fantástico, sempre super activo, come, come, come, anda sempre de estação de serviço (2 Lymata amboinensis do lado direito) em estação de serviço (3 Lysmata seticaudata na ilha), até de noite, e quando de manhã o sol ilumina um pouco o aqua, lá anda ele a nadar sozinho (acorda com as galinhas :yb624:  ).
E já agora, acontece também por vezes ele parar ao lado do sixline, mas este ocupadissimo com a sua caçada, é raro lhe ligar, no entanto já foi visto a fazer limpeza! 

Um grande abraço Luis, e a ver se combinamos para vires cá! :SbOk3:

----------


## Vasco Santos

> PS-É impressão minha ou esse Leucosternon não está na melhor das formas? ...Se fôr o caso atenção pq póde ser sinal de estar alguma errada,o estado de saude desses peixes costuma ser um autentico barómetro das condições fisico/quimicas/biologicas do aqua.


Boas Luis e a todos menos ao meu irmão  :yb624:  

Como podes ver o Leucosternon está de boa saude e é mau como as cobras, só não me come os dedos porque eu não deixo e não lhe cabem na boca  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Ora boas!!

Isto agora com maquina nova tem que se treinar muito!!











treinar, treinar, treinar...... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> treinar, treinar, treinar......


Muito bem!!!
Com que ISO estás a tirar as fotos? Estás com muito noise...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Olá,Muito bem!!!
> Com que ISO estás a tirar as fotos? Estás com muito noise...
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Oi Diogo, as que têm um pouco de ruido são as que levaram um pequeno crop, o ISO é 400.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Ora Boas.

Hoje tranferi do aquario do meu irmão cinco Acoporas e coloquei aqui as fotos para ir vendo as evoluções e suas cores.





Reparem no _Magnifica_, até parece que se assustou com a foto  :yb624:  







Mais uma dos meus _Parazooanthus gracilis_ já tirei tantas mas esta para mim está muito boa.



Actualmente tenho o meu _Acanthurus leucosternon_ a passar a fase adulta e tem andado a portar-se mal não deixando o meu _Paracanthurus hepatus_ sosssegado, mas este gosta de o picar e roubar-lhe a comida, começo a achar que é de preposito.  :Admirado:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

parabens pelo layout. ta mesmo brutal. E as fotos melhoram e muito.

uma pergunta que ja deves ter respondido mas não consegui ver onde

qual a tua iluminação?

abraço

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Boas
> 
> parabens pelo layout. ta mesmo brutal. E as fotos melhoram e muito.
> 
> uma pergunta que ja deves ter respondido mas não consegui ver onde
> 
> qual a tua iluminação?
> 
> abraço


Olá Luis.

A minha iluminação é de 2x150w hqi 10.000k, 2x54w T5 Blue Plus, 2x54w T5 Aqua Blue Special.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Bem giros Vasco  :SbOk3:

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Bem giros Vasco


Oi Julio.

É engraçado mas os parazooanthus só têm esta cor amarelo vivo quando iluminados por uma hqi, com T5 brancas e actinicas as cores não são nada de especial.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Oi Julio.
> 
> É engraçado mas os parazooanthus só têm esta cor amarelo vivo quando iluminados por uma hqi, com T5 brancas e actinicas as cores não são nada de especial.


Pois...

Só dei uns retoques na foto....muito soft...

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Pois...
> 
> Só dei uns retoques na foto....muito soft...


Oi Julio, foram tão Soft's que nem reparei.....  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Aqui coloco mais umas, tenho que treinar.



Estas duas fotos foi uma sorte porque estes individuos não gostam muito de fotos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Aqui coloco mais umas, tenho que treinar.


Estou a ver que andas mesmo nos treinos! Essa foto está muito boa. Precisava apenas de um bocadinho de Sharp...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Estou a ver que andas mesmo nos treinos! Essa foto está muito boa. Precisava apenas de um bocadinho de Sharp...
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Oi Diogo, eu nesta foto não fiz sharp nenhum, mas com sharp fica bem melhor.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas a todos

Neste momento estou sem corais nem peixes para fotografar, também só tenho meia duzia de cada  :yb624:   :yb624:  

A ver se isto cresce rapido.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a Todos

Desta vez coloco três fotos só com as actinicas.





Agora que o Leucosternon já o deixa sair, já consigo tirar algumas fotos.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas a todos,

Aqui ficam mais duas fotos:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Ora Boas a todos.

Gostava de saber se posso ligar 2 stream 6000 ao singlecontroller 7091, isto com o Y-Adapter 7092.340.

Não compreendo muito bem as instruções que estão na pagina da Tunze e nem sequer tive alguma Stream antes gostava de opiniões.  :Admirado:  

Outra duvida é se as Stream colocada nos imans, giram? pois se não girarem ficam mal esteticamente porque tenho de as colocar frente a frente!  :yb668:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá

Então ninguem percebe nada Tunze's?????  :Admirado:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Qual tua dificulade em ligar tunze? isso é como limpar rabiosques a bebes :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  , so tens que tumar atençao quantas bombas vais ligar e em que canais as ligas o resto sempre bomba :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Ora Boas a todos.
> 
> Gostava de saber se posso ligar 2 stream 6000 ao singlecontroller 7091, isto com o Y-Adapter 7092.340.
> 
> Não compreendo muito bem as instruções que estão na pagina da Tunze e nem sequer tive alguma Stream antes gostava de opiniões.  
> 
> Outra duvida é se as Stream colocada nos imans, giram? pois se não girarem ficam mal esteticamente porque tenho de as colocar frente a frente!


Obrigado Marcos pela tua explicação mas não foi essa a duvida mas sim essas duas em cima.  :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
como o Nome endica so da para ligar uma, sobre o imem nao percebi pq estas a perguntar se giram? da é para virar a bomba para a esq. ou para dir.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Gostava de saber se posso ligar 2 stream 6000 ao singlecontroller 7091, isto com o Y-Adapter 7092.340.


Podes!





> Outra duvida é se as Stream colocada nos imans, giram?


Giram cerca de 40º para cada lado

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá Rui

Obrigado, era isso mesmo que queria saber!  :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas a Todos

Alguem por acaso teve más experiencias com algum Stenopus Hispidus?? Pergunto isto porque me falta um amboinensis no aquario!

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a todos

Aqui fica duas fotos do "terrorista", afinal não deve ter sido o stenopus a matar um dos meus Amboinensis, eles até se dão bem.  :Admirado:   :yb665:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Oi

Mais uma actualização do Setup e algumas fotos:

Uns Zoo's novos.


A minha "Pulga".


Uma das ultimas aquisições uma Fromia.


Não resisto tirar fotos a camarões.


Parcial direita.


Parcial Esquerda.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá

A minha ultima aquisição, mais uma terrorista. hehehe  :yb624:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá

Descubri aqui esta foto ainda tirada com a minha antiga Cybershot, que por acaso ficou muito boa.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Ola a todos.

Mais uma foto engraçada e duas novas aquisições.  :SbSourire2:  



Novas introduções.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá mais uma vez.

Alguem sabe identificar isto, sei que tem um esqueleto calcario muito identico a goniopora, em colonia, mas é muito pequeno como podem comparar com um bocado da minha digitata que está por tras.  :Whistle:  



Vinha na rocha viva.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá.

Então ninguem tem ideia do que será isto??  :Admirado:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas outra vez.

Só agora é que descobri quem andava a trocar de sitio uma das minha Tridacnas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ....................era a minha Fromia armada em Obelix com o menir as costas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .



Hoje comprei dois Filtro Close up como o do Tiago Garcia, estes dois têm dois valores diferentes um é +1 e o outro é +3, eu juntei os dois e o efeito até é porreiro, agora vou ver se arranjo um +4 para juntar, ficando assim com +8 de ampliação, estes filtros são relativamente baratos, cerca de 18€ cada.

Esta foto foi tirada a uns 30cm do vidro com o close up, veio do aquario do Juca pelo Ricardo Rodrigues.  :Coradoeolhos:  , Lembras-te dela Juca :Olá: 



Segue-se os Close up's

_Montipora digitata_ Roxa


_Echinopora_ Verde Fluo.


_Gobiodon atrangulatus_


_Montipora aquituberculata_


_Montipora capricornis_


_Stilopora pistilata_


_Zoanthus sp_


_Caulastrea curvata_

----------


## Vasco Santos

Continua...

_Palithoas sp._


_Zoanthus sp._


_Tridacna derasa_


Parcial Direita


Parcial Esquerda


Geral 


Relembro que este aquario apenas tem 7 meses de vida  :SbSourire2:  , acho que está a andar bem.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Está excelente, Vasco.

E que grandes foografias !

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Está de facto a andar bem, parabéns! A unica coisa que não gosto é mesmo da bomba do lado esquerdo!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, só ontem vi o esse teu sonho!
Parece que está a ser concretizado  :Coradoeolhos:  

Muito bem mesmo...  :Palmas:  


cump´s

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Olá,
> 
> Está de facto a andar bem, parabéns! A unica coisa que não gosto é mesmo da bomba do lado esquerdo!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Olá Diogo, já sabia que ias dizer isso da bomba, mas ela está lá provisoria, é para levar uma das Streams, mas mesmo assim vai ser dificil esconde-la, pode ser que lhe cole um coral e a tape  :yb624:  





> Boas, só ontem vi o esse teu sonho!
> Parece que está a ser concretizado  
> 
> Muito bem mesmo...  
> 
> 
> cump´s


Obrigado Filipe pelas palavras  :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a Todos  :SbOk:  

Mais uma actualização, nada de especial.

O Frag que veio do João Monteiro, Obrigado João.  :yb677:  (está a ficar rosa)





Este Frag veio do Rui Ferreira de Almeida, Obrigado Rui.  :yb677:  











Geral



Estou a pensar adquirir um Reactor de Calcio Deltec PF601, que acham, é porreiro?

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a Todos!!

Como o meu sistema tem estado a portar-se bem resolvi colocar umas quantas Anthias de duas especies diferentes.  :SbOk2:  



Estas são as _Pseudanthia tuka_



Estas não sei quais são apesar de serem parecidas com as _dispar_





Algumas fotos novas.  :SbSourire2:  

Estes Zoo's são a minha "anemona" pois os meus Ocellaris não os largam.  :yb624:  







Acho que esta Gramma loretto tem cá uma personalidade!!  :JmdALEnvers:  



E por fim uma geral actualizada.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
As antias se estao a dar bem juntas? andam juntas? :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá Marcos

Sim estão juntas todas, as duas especies.

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá

Muitos Parabéns!
Aquário está 5 estrelas.
COntinua.
Abraço

Bernardo

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Muitos Parabéns!
> Aquário está 5 estrelas.
> COntinua.
> Abraço


Obrigado pelas palavras Bernardo.  :SbOk:  

Aqui fica mais duas fotos

----------


## Vasco Santos



----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá

Hoje tive cá em casa um amigo e membro deste forum o Bruno Ferreira, que esteve a exprementar a minha maquina.

Cá uma foto dele que tambem merece:



Esta imagem foi depois tratada por mim, mas para uma primeira foto com a 400D está optima.

As minhas Dispar estão a ficar com mais cor e são bastante vorazes a comer tudo, quanto as Tuka ainda não comeram nada de jeito, alguem tem ideias?



Dois Close-up's

----------


## Vasco Santos

Mais uma que ficou esquecida no cartão  :yb624:  



As Anthias estão a aguentar-se bem apesar de as Tuka serem uma dor de cabeça para comer, quanto as Dispar comem de tudo até os meus dedos são tão vorazes como as chromis viridis.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Vasco
 O teu aqua é mesmo um sonho e as fotos são excelentes.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

belas fotos.

Isso já está bem mais populado desde a minha visita  :yb665:  

1abraço,
Nuno

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

então e uma actualização não há para o pessoal? :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> As Anthias estão a aguentar-se bem apesar de as Tuka serem uma dor de cabeça para comer, quanto as Dispar comem de tudo até os meus dedos são tão vorazes como as chromis viridis.


Viva,

Olha... e as Tuka costumam andar pelo aquário ou estão sempre "enfiadas" nas rochas?

Parabéns pelo aqua!

Abraço,

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos
Ola amigo Vasco Santos
Sem comentários esta 5 estrelas 
Parabéns  :tutasla:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Espectacular, aquario esta lindo  :yb677:  
e as fotos entao :EEK!:   :Palmas:  
Belo projecto 5* continua

P.S.- Uma pergunta Vaco que Lente utilisas na tua maquina pa teres estas fabolosas fotografias? Eu tenho uma 350D e tava a pensar mais tarde comprar uma lente.

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a todos, infelizmente não tenho tido muito tempo para me dedicar ao aquario como gostaria de ter, quanto as anthias só me sobrou a Dispar macho o resto morreu  :yb620:  , praticamente saltaram todas do aquario, por isso Anthias nunca mais, dão imenso trabalho alimenta-las e são muito caras, substitui-as por Chromis Viridis, e quanto a lente é a 18-55 igual a tua 350d, tem é uns filtros zoom +1, +2 e +3.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Filtros zoom!! Que isso? é tipo isto? http://www.amazon.com/Canon-250D-Clo.../dp/B000050M6M

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Filtros zoom!! Que isso? é tipo isto? http://www.amazon.com/Canon-250D-Clo.../dp/B000050M6M
> 
> Cump.
> Anthony


Exactamente, Close up's é isso.

Comprei os meus em alvalade na Colorfoto, por volta dos 14 cada.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Exactamente, Close up's é isso.
> 
> Comprei os meus em alvalade na Colorfoto, por volta dos 14 cada.


Mas sao usados todos ao mesmo tempo? esses close up's nao ampliam!! 
Tenho ver se compro mas por estas bandas nao sei onde encontrar, terei que procurar!!

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Mas sao usados todos ao mesmo tempo? esses close up's nao ampliam!! 
> Tenho ver se compro mas por estas bandas nao sei onde encontrar, terei que procurar!!



Eles enroscam uns nos outros por isso consegues aumentar até ao maior que comprares, penso que é o +6

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Eles enroscam uns nos outros por isso consegues aumentar até ao maior que comprares, penso que é o +6


Tou agora no site deles tem um par de filtros, sao estes?
http://www.colorfoto.pt/index.php?ca...89&oldlimit=10
http://www.colorfoto.pt/index.php?ca...ce=90&limite=1
http://www.colorfoto.pt/index.php?ca...ce=91&limite=1

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Alguém sabe como está este projecto?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## BrunoFerreira

Está a andar bem!! Agora à uns dias foi modificado ligeiramente o layout do lado esquerdo para se poder colocar uma separação no aquário...

E foi limpo do excesso de algas durante este processo

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas a todos.

Como o Bruno acabou de dizer o meu aquario já teve piores dias devido ao excesso de algas por desleixo mas agora molhei as mãos um pouco e dei a volta ao aquario e renovei a equipa de limpeza com turbos e ermitas e um diadema, coloquei tambem um Ciganus vulpinus, um ctenochaetus Binutatus e um hepatus na parte do aquario que dividi e alterei o layout, esse mesmo lado já não existe algas havendo já poucas no outro lado onde está o resto da peixarada que está boa de saude.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Vasco

Como ta o aquario?
Ha novidades? Fotos? nao ha?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas entao e esse sistema ainda está activo?? Vou iniciar um brevemente com medidas muito identicas às do teu aquario.
Adorei a evolução dou-te os meus parabens!  :yb677:   mas gostava de saber como está agora!

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas a todos.

Sim ainda está vivo mas está prestes a ser todo remontado devido a alguns problemas da montagem anterior.

----------


## joaoTomas

Mas a nivel de estrutura ou de layout???

----------


## Vasco Santos

Refugio, montagem de um reactor de cálcio e  parte eléctrica nova ( principalmente ).

Vou anular o refugio e usa-lo para fazer as mudas de água regulares, e alterar toda a parte eléctrica.

Neste momento devido ao desleixo e a falta de mudas de agua o meu aquário só tem mesmo agua e sal, porque magnésio, cálcio e outros elementos devem ser nulos, e tou dificilmente a conseguir manter corais.

Tive quase para o desmontar todo e desistir, mas depois pensei, para que?? vender tudo e arrepender? nahh siga remontar outra vez.

depois meto fotos, até porque neste momento ando a ajudar o meu irmão no aqua novo dele.
 :Olá:

----------


## joaoTomas

É isso mesmo! siga para a frente!!! esse aquario tem tudo para voltar a ser "grande" !!! Fico à espera de novidades.

----------


## Vasco Santos

boas a todos

Aqui uma actualização depois de ter sido remontado.











é tudo por agora...  :Smile:

----------


## jorgepaixao

Esta muito louco na realidade um sonho que qualquer um
agora dame uma ajuda 
vi que montaste o movel todo com barrotes colocaste algum produto para proteger a madeira 
e que eu vou  montar um reef no antigo aqua de agua doce mas o movel tambem e em pinho mas ta protejido contra a humidade, tava para mandar fazer um em ferro, mas como ta a correr o teu resiste??
abraço jorge paixao

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Esta muito louco na realidade um sonho que qualquer um
> agora dame uma ajuda 
> vi que montaste o movel todo com barrotes colocaste algum produto para proteger a madeira 
> e que eu vou  montar um reef no antigo aqua de agua doce mas o movel tambem e em pinho mas ta protejido contra a humidade, tava para mandar fazer um em ferro, mas como ta a correr o teu resiste??
> abraço jorge paixao


Boas Jorge

Podes dar um verniz mate por baixo da tinta assim deixas a a madeira impermeavel.  :Smile:

----------


## jorgepaixao

ok obrigado 
o meu movel ta todo protegido com cuprinol para telhados 
entao vou tirar a ideia do ferro ´
obrigado ´
grande ABC

----------

